# head light stickers



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

any one know where to get stickers in spain for car headlights, recently went to one itv station and was told would have to replace my whole headlights and wing mirrors, but now have to drive to barcelona and the itv station will pass the car with stickers on the lights.
unfrotunately one came off in the car wash so need to get some more

heeeeeeelp


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

markjd said:


> any one know where to get stickers in spain for car headlights, recently went to one itv station and was told would have to replace my whole headlights and wing mirrors, but now have to drive to barcelona and the itv station will pass the car with stickers on the lights.
> unfrotunately one came off in the car wash so need to get some more
> 
> heeeeeeelp


Oh, I was told that those headlamp deflectors could not be used once the car is matriculated to Spanish plates


----------



## markjd (Aug 1, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Oh, I was told that those headlamp deflectors could not be used once the car is matriculated to Spanish plates


i have paid for a diy pack from a company who told me you can use stickers but my local itv station said know, i phoned him and he said barcelona do them, new lights will cost me more than value of the car


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

markjd said:


> i have paid for a diy pack from a company who told me you can use stickers but my local itv station said know, i phoned him and he said barcelona do them, new lights will cost me more than value of the car


Well i guess a DIY company who sells them is going to tell you that, but the information I have from a gestoria who specialises in car matriculations says that it is not legal ........ good luck with it anyway

Can you not get a set off ebay?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

What matters is that the have EU homologation for SPAIN. Deflectors Normally wont get through. 

Bikes are occasionally simple as the may not have LHD or RHD but centre Dip lenses (valid for LHD and RHD)


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi our car getting itv and changed to spanish plates on Sat and we have been told lights need changing, and as you mentioned it is very expensiveto do so, i know a mechanic out here i will ask if he knows whre to buy stickkers as he travels around picking up new car parts.

Tracy


----------

